# Hair loss on face??? any ideas..



## kibob (17 December 2009)

One of my horses has started to develop bald patches on her face.  She was very itchy this summer, and would get the occasional scab but this seemed to die down as the winter set in.  Now she is losing hair in small patches.  There are no scabs/sore areas.  

The areas do not correspond with where an item of tack would sit, can't see any lice/small critters (and it is only on her face).

Anyone have any similar experiences, or advice as to what I can use - I'm thinking maybe some sort of fungal infection 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I'm flummoxed really and would appreciate any input
	
	
		
		
	


	





Thanks


----------



## posie_honey (17 December 2009)

i'd always been told hair loss on the face was a sign of worms... but i presume you're wormed up to date 
	
	
		
		
	


	





personally i'd try hibi-scrubbing daily for a few days in case it's a fungus/bacterial... and add a good quality aloe vera afterwards... then if now change in say a week ot two i'd think about getting vet out...


----------



## FeatherPower (17 December 2009)

Are there any hens on your yard? If yes do they get anywhere near your horse when he is feeding? A friend of mine many years ago had a horse that started with bald patches on his face, it was due to the hens scrabbling around his face for bits of food and transfering tiny mites to his face. 

Problem solved by feed bowl on top of a bucket. Oh and vet treatment obviously lol


----------



## MagicMelon (17 December 2009)

One of mine had this (although it was springtime I think 2 years ago) and weirdly another 2 friends horses have also had the same thing since.  My vet didnt know what it was, there was no scab or anything - just big patches of hair coming out.  I tried various creams and washes etc. but nothing worked.  After a couple of weeks, it just sorted itself and have had no issues since (same result with friends horses). No help at all I guess! Sorry!


----------



## kibob (17 December 2009)

Thanks everyone for your input, all much appreciated 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.

She is up to date with her worming programme but I am thinking of doing a worm count just to make sure she is clear.  Have started hibi-scrubbing today.

We have got chickens on the yard but they haven't been close enough to each other for any mite infestation.  Infact, the chickens have been confined to barracks for most of this year cos we have had awful fox trouble.  I know the mites that you are talking of though, nasty little red things eeewww 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I am wondering if it is just the tale end of some sort of virus as I had a feeling that she was just not quite right this summer, nothing that I could put my finger on though really.  I did get the vet out but we didn't get anywhere.

Thanks again everyone.  Will get the vet to have a look at her if no better in a week or so.


----------



## TheBlack (17 December 2009)

my mare had this last spring and I was told by the vet it was a certain mite as he had a few call outs for the same thing. she went bald then it all grew back with in 4 weeks it was lose scabs and like a fungal rain rot thing so not sure what caused it! I think it may have been her standing out in the rain with her head outside her stable door. I used tea tree as it is antifungal


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (18 December 2009)

Have you ruled out the most common problem re hair loss and itching at this time of year which is lice? Easily passes from horse to horse and can live for yonks in wood, rugs, bedding, YOU!


----------



## Pwllceffyl (18 December 2009)

I've found the best thing, if all else fails, for anything that might be fungal related (microbes make homes that then encourage fungus in some wondrous symbiotic realationships) (think about this as you scratch your head over this problem) is Head and Shoulders shampoo. It works exceedingly well to clear rain scald and mud fever too. Sodium laurel sulphate is the active ingredient.

By the way Box of Frogs I note your occupation is keeping solvent - have you any tips to pass on to a welsh cob breeder - look me up.


----------



## kibob (18 December 2009)

Thanks for that tip, would never have thought of using Head and Shoulders, but that makes sense. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Box of Frogs, have checked and checked for lice but can't see anything.  God, I hope it's not,, pesky bloomin critters.. eurgh makes my skin crawl just thinking about it.  I have 4 fully coated horses, all living out - what a nightmare to treat 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  I would just bite the bullet and get the vet out to jab them all I think.  I may clip a  small area this weekend and see if I can spot any - magnyfying glass and head torch at the ready


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (19 December 2009)

He he kibob! Couple of years ago the vet came out to see an itchy horse and she leant on the horse while chatting to the owner. When she moved away, we could all see the tiny white lice creeping slowly over the warm patch wondering where their human hot water bottle had gone! Makes me itch thinking of it. Like the idea of Head and Shoulders!


----------



## Louby (19 December 2009)

Hi, this happened to my horse a few years ago and funnily to a friends about 2 weeks ago.  She suspected ringworm but I said to get some virkon s and treat with that, obviously saying if it got worse to get vet.  She treated with Virkon s and its now fine.


----------



## Tnavas (19 December 2009)

Most likely is a fungal infection - wash with Nizeral - you can buy it at a chemist - just don't tell them it is for your horse. Dilute with warm water and wash with a face cloth so it lathers up well. You don't need to rinse it off.


----------



## kibob (19 December 2009)

Thankyou everyone.  Am treating it as a fungal infection for the time being.  Like the sound of the Nizeral, think I will look into getting some of that.  Still can't see any lice, she isn't loosing hair anywhere else or itching so fingers crossed that SHE is the only one living in that lush winter coat 
	
	
		
		
	


	








  Hopefully the hair will grow back soon and she will be returned to her former glory


----------



## kirstyl (19 December 2009)

Maloseb shampoo is great for any fungal / scabby problems but not sure if you need to get this from the vet


----------

